# How much do you hate this?  (NSFW)



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

*
*
-----

So... remember that awesome thread about what level photographer you are?  THIS image is the reason I'm not a level 5 yet.  :lmao:

This is another image from a boudoir client I just had...

She REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLY wanted to take some shots with her fiance's car because it's his "second love".

Ugh.

Okay...

I was ADMITTEDLY at a complete loss for what to do with this sh*t.

The original exposures were admittedly REALLY sh*tty.  REALLY.  You'll see below...  And it took a sh*tton of PSing to get it to where it is now.  WAY more than I would like to have done....... had I done it right IN-CAMERA... which I did not.

I'm pretty much in hate with this image right now, but it's what the client wanted.

She hasn't seen any of the images yet, but I took what I thought was one of the "better" of the car images and edited it just so she could get an idea of what it would look like when I was done with whichever other's she wanted.

SO.

Is there anything you think I should do differently with this POS in post to attempt to make it a little LESS of a POS?  

EDITED VERSION (Flickr killed it with over-sharpening... but you get the idea... I think):










ORIGINAL (Those of you with a weak stomach, I recommend you overt your eyes, 'lest the terrible lighting and exposure cause you to vomit... ):
.
.
.
.
.
.









Thoughts?  Recommendations?  Verbal lashings?

Thanks. :hug::


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

With all the trees this must have been taken in a very nice trailer park.

I would try darkening the trees, fixing the asphalt and the car shadowing.

But not much joy in this, I think.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> With all the trees this must have been taken in a very nice trailer park.



I'm not...... really sure what you're implying there... 

I've had 2 glasses of wine as I was PMSing with irrational rage earlier.

Self-medicating is fun.  :lmao:





The_Traveler said:


> I would try darkening the trees, fixing the asphalt and the car shadowing.
> 
> But not much joy in this, I think.



Not much joy indeed.

The indoor shots were much better, IMO... these car images are going to effing haunt me forever.  :er:  DEFINITELY not going in my port.  

I'm not even really sure where to START with the car shadowing................ any suggestions for that?


----------



## usayit (Jul 16, 2012)

Fill flash or reflector would help with the darkened eyes...


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

usayit said:


> Fill flash or reflector would help with the darkened eyes...



I had a reflector... the sun was just brutal.

And while I'm thankful you took the time to answer... I'm not asking how I should have shot it... I know how I should have shot it in hindsight, haha... I need to know what the hell to do with it NOW...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

e.rose said:


> I'm not even really sure where to START with the car shadowing................ any suggestions for that?



A luminance mask is what I would go to start.

or just reshoot the damn thing with her draped over the hood and get rid of the awkward 'hey, big boy, you got 2 dolla, me love you long time' pose.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 16, 2012)

Clone out the dark spot on the hood.
I don't think you can do much for the windshield.

If you are really ambitious ... cut out just the car (and if you really have to, the woman) and drop it on a better background.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even really sure where to START with the car shadowing................ any suggestions for that?
> ...



Thanks for the link.  I'll check that out. :sillysmi:

As for the posing... ANYTHING I tried looked like that to me.  I have ones of her draped over the hood... it just all looks like trash to me.

S'why I avoid "car models" that want to shoot with me.  Unless I'm getting paid... I'm staying FAR far f**king away from that ****, cause I have ZERO use for this stuff in my portfolio.  It's not where I want to go with what I do.  I just don't know any way to make that look GOOD.   

Like I said... this car **** was WAY out of my forte.  The stuff we did in the house I like MUCH better and was MUCH more in my league.  Haha.

The type of personality she is, I have a feeling she'll be fine with this, but *I'M* not fine with it.  THAT'S the biggest issue.  :shock:



dxqcanada said:


> If you are really ambitious ... cut out just the car (and if you really have to, the woman) and drop it on a better background.



WHAT better backdrop?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

I would clone the tree out that is directly behind her. Maybe even do a pp blue (I know, I know) on the background?   Also fix the dark spot just above her crotch on her outfit.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Maybe even do a pp blue (I know, I know) on the background?



Do a who what?



PinkDoor said:


> Also fix the dark spot just above her crotch on her outfit.



THAT... has been driving me mothereffing CRAZY for HOURS now.

I can't figure out a good way to get rid of it without discoloring the area.  Any suggestions?

::jumps off balcony::


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 16, 2012)

There were no spots around with no shadows?  That lighting is a killer. I think maybe u can pull it off with serious PP-ing...but might be a reshoot IMO


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> There were no spots around with no shadows?  That lighting is a killer. I think maybe u can pull it off with serious PP-ing...but might be a reshoot IMO



There WAS.  That's what's killing me.  I wanted to move the car so that I could utilize it, but she didn't know where his keys were. :banghead:


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 16, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> There WAS.  That's what's killing me.  I wanted to move the car so that I could utilize it, but she didn't know where his keys were. :banghead:



Ahh...I see.....sounds like a nightmare....LOL


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT PART... was.  

THE REST... went smoothly.

F**king cars.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

** BLUR  ***  Post Processing BLUR.  Why did it say Blue?  I have not even started drinking yet!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

So, since we've had to see this. . . it would only be the RIGHT thing to do to show us some of the good shots!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

e.rose said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe even do a pp blue (I know, I know) on the background?
> ...



Yes. . . tried to do a fix on the photo, but my downloaded version was too poppy to edit.  Do you have a lightening brush?  First lighten the area a bit.  Then use the paint brush, color select a lighter color from beside the dark spot, and paint on with a low opacity. It should help..


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even really sure where to START with the car shadowing................ any suggestions for that?
> ...




Damn you beat me too it.  Was going to say put her on the hood.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 16, 2012)

Next time put her on the car, the hood specifically. Or when in doubt and you need advice on how to make a woman look slutty, take a straight man with you. When he seems excited you are doing it right.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, E this isn't working. You have two subjects, and they're not working together nicely. She's too small in the frame, the car is cut at an awkward angle. Place her in front of the car, in line with it so that she's the center of attention and the car is a beautiful background....well that's how i'd work it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 16, 2012)

Not a good placement of the sun.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought you said there was a car in the photo


----------



## Starskream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

skin is way too red


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 16, 2012)

It's a shame because she has killer legs and is overall sexy.  I'm guessing re shoot is not an option..but it's a shame 'cause I know if she'd have given you creative control you could come out with a winner.

oh yeah...clone out the propane tank at the back of the car.  ;-)


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 16, 2012)

oh yeah, if you are going to keep it, I'd get rid of the armpit roll and the roll above her hand on her hip.  They are not terrible...but distracting.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> So, since we've had to see this. . . it would only be the RIGHT thing to do to show us some of the good shots!



This is the only other one I've posted from this shoot:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/290463-oh-noes-its-boudoir-nsfw-p-c-c.html



PinkDoor said:


> Yes. . . tried to do a fix on the photo, but my downloaded version was too poppy to edit.  Do you have a lightening brush?  First lighten the area a bit.  Then use the paint brush, color select a lighter color from beside the dark spot, and paint on with a low opacity. It should help..



I'm not sure what a lightening brush is?  



JAC526 said:


> Damn you beat me too it.  Was going to say put her on the hood.


  There are shots of her on the hood, but in general they're all sh*tilly exposed, so I'm not about to edit another one right now for the sake of finding out what I should do about them in general, haha.



DiskoJoe said:


> Next time put her on the car, the hood specifically. Or when in doubt and you need advice on how to make a woman look slutty, take a straight man with you. When he seems excited you are doing it right.



The goal wasn't to make her look slutty... although that's hard to do with the outfit that she was wearing... which had me groaning in my head when I saw it.  My goal is NOT to be a Playboy style boudoir photographer. :er:  As a result this whole "car modeling" thing was a turn off to me from the start. :er:




Starskream666 said:


> skin is way too red



I'm gonna assume that you think the second image is the edited image............. it's not.  That's the original.  The edited is the first one.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> It's a shame because she has killer legs and is overall sexy.  I'm guessing re shoot is not an option..but it's a shame 'cause I know if she'd have given you creative control you could come out with a winner.
> 
> oh yeah...clone out the propane tank at the back of the car.  ;-)



Right.  I saw that after I exported 



Ernicus said:


> oh yeah, if you are going to keep it, I'd get rid of the armpit roll and the roll above her hand on her hip.  They are not terrible...but distracting.



Thanks :sillysmi:


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you use for pp?


----------



## paigew (Jul 16, 2012)

I am sure she will love this since its her mans car and all  . I would try to clone out some of the oil on the driveway.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you use your spot meter? That will fix anything! 

---

If you find yourself doing a lot with natural light, you may want to look into a scrim. They are more typically used in motion picture, still photographers rely a lot more on artificial light - but I enjoyed using the one I built. Setting up a diffusion scrim is easier and cheaper than over powering the sun, and in this case I think it'd just make more sense.

California Sunbounce Sun-Scrim Translucent 1/3 C-06B-0650 B&H


----------



## CCericola (Jul 16, 2012)

"here are your proofs. I'm sorry, but the car shots did not come out."

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd just give them the car photos free of charge and apologize. 

I'm sure that they wouldn't mind free photos even if they aren't of your usual quality


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> What do you use for pp?



For this?  CS5



paigew said:


> I am sure she will love this since its her mans car and all  . I would try to clone out some of the oil on the driveway.



Thanks



unpopular said:


> Did you use your spot meter? That will fix anything!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion 



CCericola said:


> "here are your proofs. I'm sorry, but the car shots did not come out."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum





rexbobcat said:


> I'd just give them the car photos free of charge and apologize.
> 
> I'm sure that they wouldn't mind free photos even if they aren't of your usual quality



Thanks


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 16, 2012)

Just send her and the car my way, I'll create some images that will have her man drooling. Nissan Z and a hot chick in a tiny dress and stockings, I could make that work.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2012)

e.rose said:


> ...I'm pretty much in hate with this image right now...


 
Sorry 'Rose... but...  ^^this^^


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

e.rose said:


> *
> *
> -----
> 
> ...



This is why I only schedule outdoor portraits towards sunset. 

One thought though is to get a large canopy and cover the car that is in the frame and the model *might have to be a huge canopy* and bring in a flash to balance them with the background.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if using such a wide angle lens was the best solution. I'd have focused on the model but add in a hint of the car...rather than try to get in as much of the car as possible.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2012)

I tend to agree with the advice to just tell her that the car shots didn't work out.  Be honest about it but also reinforce that you could have done better in different circumstances (if she could have moved the car etc.)...just don't sound like you're making too many excuses.  

As for trying to save this one...maybe get crazy with the processing.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with telling her the car shots were not up to your standards. She can always get a reshoot if she wants right? If not, I'm sure you have plenty of good shots to choose from.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:


> There are shots of her on the hood, but in general they're all sh*tilly exposed, so I'm not about to edit another one right now for the sake of finding out what I should do about them in general, haha.



I was mostly just being flippant....sorry.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2012)

Just playing....


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Mike's extensive re-work of the shot actually looks quite presentable!!!!!!!

I would have thought about putting her inside the car in that skimpy outfit. As far as how much I like or don't like the photos: keep in mind, non-photographers (ie, regular people) evaluate photos mostly on emotional attachment to the subjects shown in the pictures...atrocious technical issues like bad color, fuzziness, poor composition, and so on...often really NOT a big problem to "most" clients... a sexy girlfriend in skimpy clothes, stockings, and red high heels, posing next to the guy's beloved sports car??? Well, it doesn't look anywhere near as good as the shots we see in Car & Driver or Hot Rod magazines...BUT... to the guy who owns* that* car and loves *that woman*...hell...ANYTHING that has car + woman= "GOOD pictures!".

Photographers will tell you all the stuff that's wrong with the shots. Trust me. The GUY will LOVE basically "anything" you managed to capture that has his two "honeys" in the same frame...seriously...


----------



## amolitor (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not one to advocate trying to save a bad image with post processing, generally you just wind up with a more polished turd. I'm not sure this is all bad, though. It's got some flaws, but it's got some merits, too. There's no getting around the fact that it looks like sleazy shot from some low-rider magazine, but I am pretty sure that's EXACTLY what she wants. So, let's see if we can bury the flaws in style, and bring out the good stuff.

Crop in a little tighter. The ass end of that car is ugly, you want the nose and the rim, and make it pop a little. The color is all over the place and lumpy, so dump it, except for the awesome shoes (man, I HATE selective color, but f**k it, we're going for hot lowrider babe, right?). Then bury all the ugly in the darkness by burning it into oblivion. Weird stains on the driveway? Gone. Infelicitious arrangements of trees? Gone, or at any rate reduced to suggestions and textures. Everything except the babe and the good parts of the car, bury 'em in stylized darkness.

Finally tone the whole horrible catastrophe slightly warm. Not enough to notice, just enough to feel it.

Attached is a rough cut. I think it's overtoned, and the selective color is sort of shoddily done, etc, but whatev.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Some ideas for chicks and cars, to make a guy happy (cliche, maybe... but FUN!)

The outfit she has on.. have her sprawl on the hood (carefully).. some showing lots of leg, maybe some  with her legs bent up under her somewhat, leaning back on the  windshield. Bright red lipstick.... give her a goblet of golden wine...  pull the dress straps over a bit just to show some skin, barely hiding  the nipples... get some shots (slightly different poses) with different  expressions (bored, teasing, sexy, HOT, etc) and see what works.. flash  with LARGE modifier.... do the James Bond Bimbo thing...

Open the hood! Take a swipe or two of grease and put them on her cheek and forehead! Mess up her hair a bit! Give her a open ended wrench. Have her lean over the engine from the drivers side.. showing some wonderful cleavage.... and pretending to wrench. Looking dead on at the camera with just a teasing little sexy smile. Use flash.... make it vivid. Desat the car / hood/ engine a bit to make her POP. Attire: short shorts, and a button up shirt (top four or five buttons undone) tied at the waist...like Daisy Duke.

Same shot again.. from behind with her just looking around a bit.. over her shoulder.. startled look, sexy look... play with it!

or am I dreaming?


----------



## amolitor (Jul 17, 2012)

Anything you do to save these is going to have to be carefully presented to the client. She's your client, so you'll know best how to present it. Radically processed photographs are probably not what she had in mind, but I'm pretty sure that's the only option you're going to be able to give her.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2012)

An upcoming photo set of Mila Kunis and an absolutely THRASHED, POS old beater Pontiac just hit the web today. They will be published in Interview magazine--one of my all-time favorite magazines for good people photography.

mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-06.jpg


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> An upcoming photo set of Mila Kunis and an absolutely THRASHED, POS old beater Pontiac just hit the web today. They will be published in Interview magazine--one of my all-time favorite magazines for good people photography.
> 
> mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-06.jpg



Now we are talking... YEA!


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Big Mike's extensive re-work of the shot actually looks quite presentable!!!!!!!
> 
> I would have thought about putting her inside the car in that skimpy outfit. As far as how much I like or don't like the photos: keep in mind, non-photographers (ie, regular people) evaluate photos mostly on emotional attachment to the subjects shown in the pictures...atrocious technical issues like bad color, fuzziness, poor composition, and so on...often really NOT a big problem to "most" clients... a sexy girlfriend in skimpy clothes, stockings, and red high heels, posing next to the guy's beloved sports car??? Well, it doesn't look anywhere near as good as the shots we see in Car & Driver or Hot Rod magazines...BUT... to the guy who owns that car and loves that woman...hell...ANYTHING that has car + woman= "GOOD pictures!".



Sounding like a Britney Spears mental meltdown fiasco lol.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I kind of like her CFM shoes.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

FIRST of all... 

I'd like to thank the mod, who took it upon themselves to EDIT my OP because they were apparently offended by my message directly to the mods regarding specific requests for this thread should the images be deemed too "offensive" for some fuggin reason.

Because CLEARLY what I asked was TOTALLY inappropriate and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO offensive that it needed to be modded. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Glad to see EXTRA-HEAVY and unnecessary silencing going on around here.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



Big Mike said:


> Just playing....
> View attachment 14053



I wouldn't even know where to START on playing around THAT much in PS.  I'm not sure if it's just my lack of PS skills or my lack of creativity, but it's hard for me to imaging super over the top edits like that, on my own 



Derrel said:


> Big Mike's extensive re-work of the shot actually looks quite presentable!!!!!!!
> 
> I would have thought about putting her inside the car in that skimpy outfit. As far as how much I like or don't like the photos: keep in mind, non-photographers (ie, regular people) evaluate photos mostly on emotional attachment to the subjects shown in the pictures...atrocious technical issues like bad color, fuzziness, poor composition, and so on...often really NOT a big problem to "most" clients... a sexy girlfriend in skimpy clothes, stockings, and red high heels, posing next to the guy's beloved sports car??? Well, it doesn't look anywhere near as good as the shots we see in Car & Driver or Hot Rod magazines...BUT... to the guy who owns* that* car and loves *that woman*...hell...ANYTHING that has car + woman= "GOOD pictures!".
> 
> Photographers will tell you all the stuff that's wrong with the shots. Trust me. The GUY will LOVE basically "anything" you managed to capture that has his two "honeys" in the same frame...seriously...



I would like to sincerely thank you for this response... because... I KNOW the image sucks.  I knew before I posted it... but what I couldn't figure out is if SHE would think it sucked or not... or if HE would.  I've had a couple of "non-photogs" confirm that they didn't think it looked bad... whose opinions I generally ignore because they think everything looks good... being non-photogs... but in this case it works in my favor.

No, I don't plan on using these for ANYTHING... nor will they ever make it to my portfolio... nor am I making excuses for how effing SH*TTY this is... but if it's "good enough"... In the place where "good enough" isn't normally good enough.......... this time it is.  

Should I ever be faced with this challenge again, I would DEFINITELY... definitely go about it differently.  And as a matter of fact, I'm going to seek out that magazine you mentioned when it hits...



Derrel said:


> An upcoming photo set of Mila Kunis and an absolutely THRASHED, POS old beater Pontiac just hit the web today. They will be published in Interview magazine--one of my all-time favorite magazines for good people photography.
> 
> mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-06.jpg



...for inspiration in the future... cause that image is actually pretty freakin awesome... but in this case... if she's happy......................... I won't say I'm *happy*, but I'll get over it.  



amolitor said:


> I'm not one to advocate trying to save a bad image with post processing, generally you just wind up with a more polished turd. I'm not sure this is all bad, though. It's got some flaws, but it's got some merits, too. There's no getting around the fact that it looks like sleazy shot from some low-rider magazine, but I am pretty sure that's EXACTLY what she wants. So, let's see if we can bury the flaws in style, and bring out the good stuff.
> 
> Crop in a little tighter. The ass end of that car is ugly, you want the nose and the rim, and make it pop a little. The color is all over the place and lumpy, so dump it, except for the awesome shoes (man, I HATE selective color, but f**k it, we're going for hot lowrider babe, right?). Then bury all the ugly in the darkness by burning it into oblivion. Weird stains on the driveway? Gone. Infelicitious arrangements of trees? Gone, or at any rate reduced to suggestions and textures. Everything except the babe and the good parts of the car, bury 'em in stylized darkness.
> 
> ...



I actually think your crop looks much better, so I'll probably do that, thanks! :sillysmi:

As for everything else... it's a little... TOO... dark... for my tastes... and I swore on my life that I would never do selective coloring ever again unless it had a legitimate purpose in helping the image, so while I appreciate the suggestion and your taking the time to edit an example... I think I'll pass on the SCing, haha.




bogeyguy said:


> I kind of like her CFM shoes.



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII... don't know what that means.............


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2012)

Now HERE is almost EXACTLY what I was thinking about as far as putting your model 
inside of her boyfriend's car-- THIS kind of an image (which I am calling image #2). SHe would have just dropped right in and made a hot, simple image.


http://cdn03.cdn.egotastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/17/mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-02.jpg


Other shots, but not nearly as good as #2 (the shot linked to immediately above).


http://cdn03.cdn.egotastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/17/mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-04.jpg


http://cdn03.cdn.egotastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/17/mila-kunis-in-interview-magazine-05.jpg


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> FIRST of all...
> 
> I'd like to thank the mod, who took it upon themselves to EDIT my OP because they were apparently offended by my message directly to the mods regarding specific requests for this thread should the images be deemed too "offensive" for some fuggin reason.
> 
> ...



Oo ...pint?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Now HERE is almost EXACTLY what I was thinking about as far as putting your model
> inside of her boyfriend's car-- THIS kind of an image (which I am calling image #2). SHe would have just dropped right in and made a hot, simple image.
> 
> 
> ...



The forum formatting is all screwed up right now and I can't see my like button so... you know... pretend this is me clicking "like"



IByte said:


> Oo ...pint?



que?


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> The forum formatting is all screwed up right now and I can't see my like button so... you know... pretend this is me clicking "like"
> 
> que?



Beer Ms. Rose, the magical elixer that'll turn that frump frown upside down.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

IByte said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOH.

I haz wine.  Does that count?  :lmao:

Just cracked that mother open about 5 minutes ago! 

:cheers:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Ruh-roh...  hang on folks...I'm expecting turbulence!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...



:ushes currently invisible 'like' button::  :lmao: :hug::


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 17, 2012)

Mines invisible too.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 17, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Mines invisible too.



It's there. . . Scroll to the right.  I almost brought back my old thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/289399-my-like-button.html


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > Mines invisible too.
> ...


weeeiiiiird


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOH.
> 
> I haz wine.  Does that count?  :lmao:
> 
> ...



Beer 4 ...clink!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 17, 2012)

IByte said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wine Glass 3!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I'm on glass 2, but I have to work tomorrow, and I'm editing, so I'm taking it kind of slow.......... being a lightweight and editing don't usually = good work.  :lmao:

EDIT:  See?  "don't usually"...... WTF.  I must be drunk already.

DOESN'T usually................ is what I meant.


----------



## IByte (Jul 17, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> I'm on glass 2, but I have to work tomorrow, and I'm editing, so I'm taking it kind of slow.......... being a lightweight and editing don't usually = good work.  :lmao:
> 
> EDIT:  See?  "don't usually"...... WTF.  I must be drunk already.,
> DOESN'T usually................ is what I meant.



Lol it's all good I'm stopping at 6, I have powerlifting tomorrow morning


----------



## amolitor (Jul 18, 2012)

On the off chance that you actually don't know what CFM shoes are.. Come F**k Me shoes. If they're not very very bad for you, they're not CFM shoes.

Having thought your scenario through a bit more, and recognizing fully that hindsight is 20/20, here's what I would do:

When you're flustered and thrown out of your comfort zone:

- start by saying 'This is a scenario I wasn't expecting, give me a little time to work through this' and then send the client away for 20 minutes to have a smoke or whatever.
- then walk around the car or whatever dumb thing it is, and figure out photographic possibilities.
- if you get no ideas, consider telling the client 'I don't see any good way for me to make anything to my standards with this'
- if you DO get ideas, then go ahead and shoot them

The fact is, that's an ugly little car. All the stuff with her on the car wasn't gonna work because the car is too damn small. The sprawling over the hood stuff works fine on American Muscle Cars, since they are basically big. I can visualize the hood shots from this thing, and they make me shudder.

For me, the only thing that's worth a damn, graphically, about that horrid little car is the wheel. If had 24 hours to gnaw on it, I think I would have come up with two shots:

- her legs and feet next to the wheel. Standing in a couple of poses (toes out, toes in, ankles crossed) and walking past (model walk, regular walk). 
- if she's got an elegant squat (knees together, one up one down, hands and forearms draped on the thing) a few shots of her doing that in various orientations relative to the wheel.

Of course, I am now proposing that you come up with this in 20 minutes


----------



## gsgary (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you got any closeups of that dress


----------



## unpopular (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ LOL. Yes. preferably with the girl in it.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy buckets I didn't even know you made her skinnier. :lmao:


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 9, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Thanks for the link.  I'll check that out. :sillysmi:
> 
> As for the posing... ANYTHING I tried looked like that to me.  I have ones of her draped over the hood... it just all looks like trash to me.
> 
> S'why I avoid "car models" that want to shoot with me.  Unless I'm getting paid... I'm staying FAR far f**king away from that ****, cause I have ZERO use for this stuff in my portfolio.  It's not where I want to go with what I do.  I just don't know any way to make that look GOOD.



Honestly, I don't think trashy would have been a problem for this client.  I'd reshoot it becaue a) she's obviously willing and b) you can learn a lot while doing it.

If I had that model and that silver car, my first thought is to try shooting "day for night" (f/22, 50iso, 2-3 stops of nd filters... and use my strongest studio strobe as the sole light source).  Probably with her crawling on the car falling out of her top, rather than draped across it.  Alternatively, I might try the same approach to darken and moody the sky and clouds, shooting up at her and the car from a low perspective.

And for the shots you have, I don't think I'd bother doing much with them.  I'd just give them to her and suggest that she caught you unprepared to shoot the car, but you'd like to try again.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Holy buckets I didn't even know you made her skinnier. :lmao:



"Holy buckets" is what I said when I saw this thread had gotten resurrected!  :lmao:

I don't think I made her "skinnier" so much as I ... smoothed out her edges.  But yeah.  I did.  



nycphotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link.  I'll check that out. :sillysmi:
> ...



She may not have minded trashy, but I did.  What I learned from this shoot (which was 5 months ago, by the way, haha), was that I need to talk more with my clients about what to expect from the shoots and my style of shooting.  I learn something new with each shoot I do, and that was my big lesson of the day with this one! 

The whole shoot didn't center around the car.  There were a bunch of others done inside (there's a thread with an indoor shot floating around here somewhere... ).  I gave the car shots to her as is, with the intention of never ever ever ever EVER letting them touch my portfolio, and going into it with the mindset that if she wasn't happy with them, I'd reshoot it.  But I also knew going into it that I could have crapped on a plate and handed that over and she would have been thrilled.  She was an easy client to please.

The reason I didn't want to reshoot them again was because I knew we had a lot more winners with the shots we did indoors.  I didn't want to offer a total reshoot just for this *one* shot, when she had a million other options.  And she was happy with this one... even if I wasn't, haha.

I would have loved to play with ND filters and things of that nature, but I don't own any of that, so the only way this would have worked is if we had been able to move the car or shoot at a different time of day.  And we didn't have the keys, or I would have moved it to begin with and this thread wouldn't have ever needed to exist, :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2012)

The model looks like she just learned what sexy meant by reading it in the dictionary.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

runnah said:


> The model looks like she just learned what sexy meant by reading it in the dictionary.



I think it has a lot to do with where she's from... most of the gals in that area have a very... interesting... idea of what it means to be "sexy".  :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 9, 2012)

That buckle on her belly is making it appear "puffed out" or such, or does she need to suck her belly in for the shot =)


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> That buckle on her belly is making it appear "puffed out" or such, or does she need to suck her belly in for the shot =)



We had to do a little ab workout throughout the shoot, yes.


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> That buckle on her belly is making it appear "puffed out" or such, or does she need to suck her belly in for the shot =)



Hey nothing wrong with a little gut. A good woman will keep you warm in the winter and give you shade in the summer.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 9, 2012)

runnah said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > That buckle on her belly is making it appear "puffed out" or such, or does she need to suck her belly in for the shot =)
> ...


My wife walked by and read that. I got the scowl and "WTF ARE YOU READING??????"


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

thetrue said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2012)

thetrue said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...


Just talking about exposures ma'am.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 9, 2012)

If he's so whooped he throws over the car keys, she's there anyway pics or not =)


----------



## e.rose (Dec 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> If he's so whooped he throws over the car keys, she's there anyway pics or not =)



huh?


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2012)

Please stay on topic, we are currently talking about thick women and the warmth they provide.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 9, 2012)

runnah said:


> Please stay on topic, we are currently talking about thick women and the warmth they provide.



ohhhhh


----------

